# SYMPTOMS



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

Hi.You were asking what symptoms I have, gosh where do I begin. Ha Ha.I have pain every day in my muscles, back (upper and lower), hips, toes, neck, migraines, fatigue, spasms in legs, jolting awake after hearing something loud. I don't know, the list just goes on. I am lucky and have a great doctor and specialist. I think the specialist is great as I was working with him at the hospital.Yes, my address is shrinkydinks###paradise.net.nz------------------Brooke Howes


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2000)

Good morning, Brooke,Well, it seems I have every symptom that you do, except for the migraines. (I certainly hope that isn't something that is forthcoming for me!)What meds are you taking now? Do any of them seem to help? I don't take many. Celebrex for pain and sometimes ibuprophen. A low dose of lorazepam (Ativan) PRN for anxiety. Recently I started taking St. John's Wort for depression but it's too soon to know the results on that.You are fortunate to have a good doctor and a good specialist. Sorry to hear about your computer being down and glad to see you are back up.Take care,


----------

